# whats in your pocket?



## daveycrockett (Apr 9, 2012)

i woke up this morning after trippin in two states with various shit in my pockets. guitar pick, train ticket to jersey, tattoo business card, gift cards, apack of ez widers my id, and 75 cents. idont play guitar and i wasnt in jersey. ive found wierder shit sometimes though. today wasnt really even that wierd just funny thinking "what the fuck happened" whats in your p0cket right now


----------



## 3knd (Apr 9, 2012)

toothpaste, baby lotion bottle, marker, eye glasses, change, Lint, tobacco...


----------



## daveycrockett (Apr 9, 2012)

goood goood . .......? its just not the same shit you would find if you werent travelling


----------



## river dog (Apr 9, 2012)

2 grams of dmt, 180 mgs of methoxetamine, a fone, no cash, a bus pass, keys


----------



## daveycrockett (Apr 9, 2012)

it happens


----------



## daveycrockett (Apr 12, 2012)

six bucks an id and a bottle of vics


----------



## daveycrockett (May 22, 2012)

Sunday morning woken up by a priest in the basement of a church have no idea how i got there still drunk but with the nicest bud, an arab quarter(25 cents), numbers and business cards of people i dont know or remember(constantly), and about four bucks, but no papers. boy that priest was pissed.


----------



## Ekstasis (May 22, 2012)

A dog poop bag and a used bookstore receipt.


----------



## daveycrockett (May 22, 2012)

this morn was that damn arab quarter, and thats it , wet from the rain still after visiting in the graveyard as soon as i walked away out of the graveyard it fuckin poured on me son of a bitch dry and cool now though hell yeah


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (May 22, 2012)

you get black out drunk every night ?


----------



## daveycrockett (May 22, 2012)

no, i dont drink EVERY day but when i do, jeez man you act lilke ive got a problem or somethin, thats not the reason i put up this thread, i put it up because yeah sometiimes i black and dont remember more times than not but even if i dont drink and am travelling i wake up with weird shit in my pockets constantly, i end up doing crazy shit and am like what the fuck when i empty my pockets.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (May 22, 2012)

naw i man i get it. i do the same thing i can drink everyday and not get shitty or drink once or twice a week and drunk i dont drink to black out a whole hell of a lot but ususally i do if theirs other shit invovled but how ive always followed is moderation with anything.


----------



## bradbradidea (May 22, 2012)

change, knife, more change, wallet, cigarettes, guitar picks, a marble, an agate, marker, granola bar wraper, some receipts, 2 lighters... yup thats it.


----------



## Pheonix (May 22, 2012)

A Knife, Shouldn't that be in every ones pocket? Sometimes when I woke up after being blacked out drunk I had more knives in my pockets.


----------



## kennacoconut (May 22, 2012)

The case for my honors medallion


----------



## bradbradidea (May 23, 2012)

i wasnt drunk just what i had in my pocket at the time i read it but when it comes to waking up after a black out night, iits fucking lighters, you either have like a handfull or not a damn one...


----------



## Kabukimono (May 23, 2012)

A bunch of filters and a couple boxes of matches.


----------



## daveycrockett (May 24, 2012)

woke up yesterday in handcuffs for a open alcohol ticket from a year ago and was ror'd, had the cop drop me off at the bar then got a 12 got on a train found some money on the ground went to the beach, a woman bought me some drinks and dinner kept drinking with her until she literally pissed herself, (i cant find competition constantly), must have had 18 or so beers and about 5, 6 shots personally, i obviously had to go and hitchiked about an hour or so driving away where i got some more beer and smoked a wet or two , did the banana peel thing (in the spange thread) but just found a banana peel and literally threw it down in front of the person walking in the store, dude i just saved your life how bout some change for a beer? it worked suprisingly well until the police came, "what are you doing?" "dude watch out for that banana peel!" they were not amused but i kept saying it until they had enough and let me go tripping nuts drunk, fell asleep somewhere, managed to get some shampoo, deodorant, toothbrushpaste, lotion, monster rehab(shit is good), water, food,washed up in the bathroom at a store,bout to get lunch.. but woke up with nothing in my pockets.. no wait, a pinbutton that says "your mom" on it, my id, and some papers. hope i dont git in trouble writing about all this ...eventually...does anyone understand this?


----------



## daveycrockett (May 24, 2012)

Pheonix said:


> A Knife, Shouldn't that be in every ones pocket? Sometimes when I woke up after being blacked out drunk I had more knives in my pockets.


 live by the die by the


----------



## ipoPua (May 24, 2012)

dice, huck finn, switchblade, mace(judge me, go ahead), fat sharpie, harmonica, about 10 bucks, lighter, toothpicks, notebook. and then i've got two bags of books, clothes, juggling shit n random toys and a third for my waterjug and food.

edit, meant swissblade not switch. i dont have a real knife. was carrying around a lock on a chain in case i needed it but decided fuck it, trust to providence.


----------



## daveycrockett (May 24, 2012)

ipoPua said:


> dice, huck finn, switchblade, mace(judge me, go ahead), fat sharpie, harmonica, about 10 bucks, lighter, toothpicks, notebook. and then i've got two bags of books, clothes, juggling shit n random toys and a third for my waterjug and food.


 wow man youve got alot of shit with you, i cant keep anything i shed possesions like a snake does skin, usually just the clothes im wearing or if i go long distance one bag, (random toys?)


----------



## ipoPua (May 24, 2012)

the bags are both small and light as hell, its the water jug that's worst. like i would bet all the world both of mine could fit in your one with plenty room to spare. and yeah, give em to rides, make kids laugh. most of em were found in the trash or on the ground, the rest are memories from home.


----------



## daveycrockett (May 24, 2012)

does it come across like im talking shit? im not


----------



## ipoPua (May 24, 2012)

i care -so- much


----------



## daveycrockett (Jul 10, 2012)

two condoms, a roach and my id.


----------



## Psyop (Jul 10, 2012)

daveycrockett said:


> two condoms, a roach and my id.


Were they still wrapped up?


----------



## Rotten Falafel (Jul 10, 2012)

i have nothing in my pockets besides holes.also this is the reason why i dont put anything in my pockets.because of the holes...


----------



## daveycrockett (Jul 17, 2012)

id and a gold earring i found in the park when i woke up this morning in the city sold it and got breakfast.


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Jul 17, 2012)

davey, you sound like youre full of shit. lol...


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Jul 17, 2012)

either than or you just get into some really bizarre shit, really often.


----------



## billyriot (Jul 18, 2012)

ID/EBT card, guitar picks, food stamp receipt, lint, and 30 cents. Livin' large!


----------



## daveycrockett (Jul 18, 2012)

sand and apenny and my id sleepin outside of a church where someone drove through the driveway i guess for church reasons and said"look at that guy!" in stead of "dude you ok?" at church.this am. GOOD MORNING TO YOU TOOO!


----------



## daveycrockett (Jul 23, 2012)

woke up today with half a pack of camels, $4.89, and of course id on a bench at a train station where a man was sitting next to me waiting for the train when i woke up i asked him " are you ok?" he replied "am I ok?" I hate when people greet "hi how are you?" if they only knew, maybe they do. went to take a leak in the bush around the corner and BAM! raspberries everywhere,,,GOOD MORNING!!!!!!


----------



## daveycrockett (Jul 25, 2012)

too far...


----------



## daveycrockett (Sep 17, 2012)

a train ticket and my id


----------



## Noble Savage (Sep 17, 2012)

the only thing one of my pockets has in it is a hole


----------



## daveycrockett (Jan 30, 2013)

nothing at all, slept outside last night good thing i had two sweatshirts, NY is cold.


----------



## daveycrockett (Oct 30, 2013)

damn i used to get pretty fucked up. usually nowdays itll be a few bucks and smokes. fucking boring.


----------



## daveycrockett (Sep 12, 2014)

nothing at all i was in boxers


----------



## wrkrsunite (Sep 20, 2014)

3/4's of the dead hooker I was chopping up when I went to sleep. I guess I got tired. Now I've got to go find the rest of this bitch, it may be a long morning, I'm gonna miss mom.


----------



## daveycrockett (Jan 7, 2015)

nothin! im wearing pajamas!


----------



## Kal (Jan 8, 2015)

Right now I have $0.13 and some napkins.


----------



## meathook (Jan 12, 2015)

I found: 
2 cigarette butts
Various cardboard scraps with runes drawn on them
A vial of my friends dog's ashes 
3 tarot cards (the high priestess, the tower, and the queen of cups)
My friend Otter's hospital bracelet
2 sharpies
A firecracker
Emergency packet of mayonnaise


----------



## daveycrockett (Jan 12, 2015)

not what people would normally find in their pockets....i used to find crazy shit in my pockets that i havent even written about...


----------



## daveycrockett (Jan 12, 2015)

meathook said:


> I found:
> 2 cigarette butts
> Various cardboard scraps with runes drawn on them
> A vial of my friends dog's ashes
> ...


seirously>?


----------



## meathook (Jan 12, 2015)

daveycrockett said:


> seirously>?


I have a vest with many large pockets. Makes me kind of a hoarder


----------



## SnakeOilWilly (Jan 12, 2015)

$1.02
2 toothpicks
1 paperclip
pocket lint


----------



## Blu (Jan 13, 2015)

Zippo

Peter Stokkebye Amsterdam Shag

iPhone

earbuds

wallet

tiny Moleskine journal

2 Pilot G-2 pens

beard oil

harmonica

mint toothpicks

Been the same for years, minus the beard oil and harmonica.


----------



## Cambium (Jan 21, 2015)

Some old tissues, a vitamin candy, and a guitar pick with another traveler's face on it that he punched out of his old ID.


----------



## Odin (Jan 21, 2015)

Spare change... keys... lotsa keys... one is an old school skeleton key. I have had that fucker since I was...like in the single digits. What... seven... eight... don't remember. I don't throw away keys...even if I don't carry them... I just don't.
Oh and a fuse. And some lip balm... Muah bitches. ::eyepatch::


----------

